# Litter and Screen for Litter Box ?



## sugarbunnies (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi guys -- Since I have a bonded pair, I was advised to let them share a litter box, and they do, but the giant one (17") is still a bit too small. There are quite a few inexpensive ones ($9 or so) on Amazon that are 20" at least. However, I saw the screens on Binky Bunny and it would really help me save litter. But Binky Bunny does not carry large screens big enough for a litter box for two. Does anybody know if they will do a custom order? I can't find a screen similar to theirs anywhere. 

And for the litter question: I am currently using Carefresh, but I see a lot of members using this pelleted litter. What is it and where do I get it? Pros and cons instead of Carefresh? I have read the litter box sticky thread, but would prefer individual experiences/opinions. Is it cheaper than Carefresh, etc.


----------



## whitelop (Oct 27, 2012)

I get the wood pellets, its a 40 lb bag for like $8 I think. I get it at a feed store down the road from me. Its what you put in a horse stall, but its like the horse equivalent to feline pine for cats. Or you could probably use feline pine, and petsmart has like an off brand kind that is the same, just cheaper. 
I like it because it doesn't smell(I hate anything scented) and it really absorbs the smell of the bun pee. It also puffs up and turns into saw dust when its wet, so you could just scoop it out and not waste as much litter. 

As for the screens, I've seen them on binkybunny and I've seen the one in the sticky thread. I couldn't find the light grating at any hardware store, and I was in a pinch so I had to wing it. I got some cookie cooling racks, the small ones. And I just zip tied one of them onto the top of the litter box. She is a good 3 inches above the litter and I never have to worry about her touching it(she was having an issue). I thought that I was going to try to find something else, but I think that I like the cookie cooling rack! hahaha. It looks silly, but it works. 
Because she doesn't touch the dirty litter, I usually dump the whole thing every other day or every 2 days. 

I hope you find something to put in your litter box!


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 27, 2012)

here's mine, I just bought a big storage container from walmart for $6 that has high sides so they can't accidentally pee over them:







about 1/3 of the way down this page are instructions on how to make a grid if you can find the eggcrate (lighting diffuser): http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=53690&forum_id=93


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes, the wood pellets are waay cheaper than buying litter. I've used Carefresh and Yesterday's News in the past. I learned about the pellets on this forum and couldn't be happier with them.

I pay $7 for a 40 lb bag. I also have 2 bunnies. Since the pellets are so cheap, I don't bother with a screen. I just dump it out twice a week (every 4 days). It never gets smelly during that time. It took me awhile to figure out how little I really need since the pellets expand when wet. I use an 8oz cool whip container as a scoop and use 2 scoops in the litter box. The 40lb bag lasts about 2 months -- so nice & cheap!






I forgot to add, I get my pellets at a feed store. Some home depots and lowes carry wood stove pellets also. Ours don't since Phoenix is too warm for the demand. Too bad, because their prices were closer to $4/bag.


----------



## sugarbunnies (Oct 27, 2012)

I got 100% wood pellets for horses at my feed store. Is this safe for the bunnies to use? It is just wood. Also, where do I find eggcrate? I looked on home depot and it was $72 per pack!!

EDIT: just saw you use wood pellets... woops. well, the other question still stands! :rollseyes


----------



## degrassi (Oct 27, 2012)

You don't need a whole pack of "eggcrate"(aka lighting diffuser) just one piece. You can buy them individually at the store, a 2x4" piece is under 10$. Its also sometimes its in the renovation section, not the lighting department.


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 27, 2012)

it was $13 or $14 for one sheet of it at my home depot


----------



## sugarbunnies (Oct 27, 2012)

I just went without a guard. The 35 pound bag was only $8, so no big deal. I DO have a bunny litter box question though... My new bun, Mischa, seems to pee in it, but she poops EVERY WHERE! She has been here for around 4 days, so I can't really be sure if this is still a territorial thing!


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 27, 2012)

it can take a week or two for the poop-marking to stop


----------



## ldoerr (Oct 27, 2012)

For bedding I use this http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000JLPIWU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20. I could not be any happier with it. It was recently on sale (might still be on sale) at Petco for $11.99 for a 27.5L bag of it. 1 bag will last me over a month with 2 bunnies and cleaning their litter boxes (3) every couple of days. If I wanted to it could easily go over a week without cleaning. It helps with the smell SOOOOO much. I tried just about all the other beddings befor I got this including the wood stove pellets. I found that the wood stove pellets did not help with the smell at all and it was hard to clean the box. After trying the kaytee, I thought that I would experiment a little and went back to wood stove pellets for a day or two. During that time my rabbits REFUSED to go in the box to poop or pee. When I put the kaytee back in they imediately went in and started using the box perfectly again. When I found the kaytee on sale I stocked up and bought 8 bags of it. (All that petco had). That is enough to last me until after I move in late May. 

As for a litter box, I use a 16qt plastic storage container. It has 7" sides so my rabbits can not pee over it. It contains the mess amazingly. The only problem with this size is that both of my girls do not fit in it at the same time. The other litter box I have in their cage is the walmart kitten litter box that I go for when they got spayed. My rabbits use it mostly as a bed. 

For a screen, have you thought of getting some hardware cloth? It is the same thing that they are selling you on binky bunny, but there they are WAY overcharging you. Some hardware stores will sell it to you by the foot, so you could get exactly what you need. If not you could buy a small role of it and cut it yourself with a pair of wire cutters. It is really easy to work with.


----------



## nellieaqua (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi,
I know this is an old thread, but I have a bonded pair, and have been searching for a good litter box with a good grate or screen system for top of it- and it needs to be big enough to fit both buns and have a low front because they are getting old now. I found a good box on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00G7RMCHO/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

And it turns out that Binky Bunny makes CUSTOM screens. 
http://store.binkybunny.com/litter-box-screen-custom-size-p206.aspx

And also something that could work if you don't need a low front:
http://store.busybunny.com/litter-box-lb-1-p1191.aspx

good luck!


----------

